# Booked Dog Lake Ontario trip in June



## jaedymack

Taking my 13 year old son to Dog Lake for 5 days the 3rd week of June. Any tips or areas would be awesome.


----------



## kzoofisher

What kind of electronics do you have? Finding deep water structure is key there after the fish have moved away from the spawning grounds. They might still be relatively shallow at that time. Sorry, I don't have any spots I can give you. I was there years ago in July and we had a heck of a time finding humps, some points produced moderately well. Side imaging would have let us search a lot more water a lot faster.

Here's a link to where you can get a map of the lake.

http://www.fishingmapsplus.com/ontario/algoma.htm


----------



## Anita Dwink

Sending PM. Will be there on the 27th. 8th year , always June.


----------



## jaedymack

Staying at Northern Walleye Lodge. I've been in email contact with the lodge owner. We will be using his boat with his electronics. Sounds like he gives us a map with some "hot spots". I will take any advice I can get though. This is the first time we have done something like this.


----------



## grapestomper

I would cancel now. I will never go back.
Cabins and stuff is nice. Boats are fine.
Fishing is way to hard.
I can catch fish most anywhere. Its a huge lake.
Hard to stay on any numbers of fish there.
We had our best luck on perch. Not what we intended to catch.
Had to make due with what would bite.


----------



## TrailMarker

grapestomper said:


> I would cancel now. I will never go back.
> Cabins and stuff is nice. Boats are fine.
> Fishing is way to hard.
> I can catch fish most anywhere. Its a huge lake.
> Hard to stay on any numbers of fish there.
> We had our best luck on perch. Not what we intended to catch.
> Had to make due with what would bite.


I'm in agreement with this gentleman. I stayed for a week at Dog Lake back in 2004 or so, it's cool, it is a super big lake, but I think that because you can drive to it, it's exploited. You have so many other options once you're that far in Ontario, maybe talk to this guy: @HUBBHUNTER


----------



## TrailMarker

I found this, idk if pdf files can be uploaded? (edit: appears to have worked)


----------



## MSUFW07

Can't help you with the fish locating but I will say enjoy the time with your son up there even if you don't do well fishing. I lost my dad about 3 weeks ago, and just reading Dog Lake brought a flood of old memories for me.

Had to be 30 years ago now, I went up there with my dad, uncle and a bunch of my dads buddies. It was my first time fishing in Canada and I remember going through the channel from the lodge we stayed at, Island View I think it was, to Bay 57 and having to sit on bow and call out car sized rocks as we motored through. Scared the shat out of me because I kept thinking if we hit one we are going to sink and no one will ever find us, granted I was 9 at the the time so it was a real fear. Being the youngest of the group I was picked on more then my fair share, but those times I wouldn't trade for anything now. 

FWIW, It wasn't at Dog Lake but another lodge we went to years ago and the guide there said that if you wanted to catch smallmouth the thing to do was to put a piece of nightcrawler on a hook and put a couple of split shots above it and cast as close to rock ledges or cliffs and just let it drop down. The smallmouth sit along those edges and will wait for things to fall into the water. It worked back then, safe bet that it will today. 

Good luck up there.


----------



## jaedymack

Thank you for the replies. Thank you for posting the map. I'm going to stick with going there. I think my son and I will have a great time exploring the area


----------



## TrailMarker

I'm sure you will have a great time, especially if you can find the eyes, or even the pike and smallies. One thing that surprised me about the lake was that with it being my first Canada trip, I bought a lot of big baits, but the walleyes were keyed in on a certain size crankbait (small) that I had very few of. Try to match the baitfish size, I'm sure it changes every year. Don't overlook trolling with bottom bouncers and crawler harnesses, they produce fish. Ernie at the campground in town in probably pretty helpful, I know he likes to make money but overall I think he wants traffic and return customers, so he may yield some good info.


----------



## aquaalf

Fished there 4 or 5 years in a row and found walleye, perch and northerns every trip. We would find slightly different presentations worked each year but once you honed it in there were quality fish to be had. We stayed at Island View and traveled some distance by boat often to work various areas of the lake. Be very aware of submerged rocks, you can go from 40ft. of water to on top of a rock in no time. We used mostly jigs tipped with minnows or crawlers, Mepps spinners, crawler harnesses and daredevils.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

TrailMarker said:


> I'm sure you will have a great time, especially if you can find the eyes, or even the pike and smallies. One thing that surprised me about the lake was that with it being my first Canada trip, I bought a lot of big baits, but the walleyes were keyed in on a certain size crankbait (small) that I had very few of. Try to match the baitfish size, I'm sure it changes every year. Don't overlook trolling with bottom bouncers and crawler harnesses, they produce fish. Ernie at the campground in town in probably pretty helpful, I know he likes to make money but overall I think he wants traffic and return customers, so he may yield some good info.


I'd pay double for an Ernie burger.


----------



## aquaalf

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I'd pay double for an Ernie burger.


 Inhaled a few of those when we visited metropolitan Missanabie, quenched our thirst and shot some pool.


----------



## kzoofisher

Anywhere there were reeds we found pike. Not giants but fun.


----------



## aquaalf

Take good warm clothes too, we had heavy frost on boat seats into the first 10 days of July. The next year hit the black flies heavy, be prepared.


----------



## jaedymack

Thank you all for the replies


----------



## ready2fish

Sounds like a good time, I'm sure your son will be so excited catching fish will only be an extra smile
Hope you make many memories


----------



## jaedymack

I hope the Virus clears up for our fishing trip. We are getting excited


----------



## TK81

jaedymack said:


> I hope the Virus clears up for our fishing trip. We are getting excited


I fish a lake just south of there in the same time frame. Check every single inlet. Chuck daredevles or psyclops spoons for pike first. If you find an inlet with a decent flow, a bobber and chunk of crawler or a leach tossed up into the current and drifted down can be devastating from the opener thru early July. Smallies and wallies will be right up tight to the current with the bait.


----------



## TK81

I should add that I've looked at a couple close lakes to your lodge. You should ask your host if there are any specks (brookies) in these two lakes. These look like they might have some pigs. Doesn't look like too bad a hike from that back bay. Maybe the bigger lake to the east as well. Probably trails going in. If there are specks, your host will probably have a canoe stashed in the bush. Unless you get a heat wave, the black flies will be thick. If you get the heat wave prior to your trip, it'll just be skeeters. Bring the hardcore deet, regardless. Hope you get to go. That general area has spoiled me, though I've never fished Dog.


----------

